# Notification Bar Ads?!



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am getting notification ads! I don't know how I would have gotten them. One said to visit the Badou website?! How do I get rid of these ads?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Air push detector in the market

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks bob. On the description of that app it said try addon detector first. It found the offending app.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Give them a crappy review. I hate air push.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Why do u hate it?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

I figure because you get notification ads from it. I avoid all apps that have it.


----------



## rapesauce (Jan 24, 2012)

This just happened to me too. Right after i downloaded temple run. Have you downloaded it?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a couple clock widgets that use Air Push, They're too cute (as I'm an anime freak) to pass up, so I used the Addon Detector to disable the ads from showing up. So far, its doing just as advertised and I haven't see an ad through the Notification Bar yet. But, if you don't want to do that, your best bet is to find an alternative app that does the same thing.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

rapesauce said:


> This just happened to me too. Right after i downloaded temple run. Have you downloaded it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Nope. But use addon detector in the market to disable those ads


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

rapesauce said:


> This just happened to me too. Right after i downloaded temple run. Have you downloaded it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


where did you get temple run for android?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

alphabets said:


> where did you get temple run for android?


Its not out until late March according to Google info...

He probably got the knock-off that was recently taken down as a scam:
http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/Android/Temple+Run/news.asp?c=38513


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah, don't download that.

It's coming March 27. http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/03/06/after-weeks-of-waiting-and-many-many-fakes-temple-run-will-be-coming-to-android-on-march-27th/


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

yes, thats the date i saw...i thought maybe there was a legit leak or something. i'll wait


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just got 2 new ads

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm lost

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Addon detector thanks that it might be my GoSms themes that are sending push notifications. I don't want to get ride of them though.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

